
Show HN: Gintonic – A declarative transformation language for GraphQL - alfffff
https://github.com/mitoai/gintonic
======
alfffff
Here's a blogpost written by the author

[https://medium.com/mito-ai/gintonic-199f7992715](https://medium.com/mito-
ai/gintonic-199f7992715)

